# Anyone using an adjustable seatpost ?



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

If so...what do you think of it ? My guy friends rave about it, but I'm reluctant to add the extra weight and I'm wondering if it will be too long for a small frame. Most brands are 355-430mm and my current post is only 325mm. I have a Talus fork and I do use the height adjuster once or twice a ride...steep ups with tight switchbacks mainly. I have a quick release and also adjust the seat height 1-2 times per ride for steep long downs mostly. I generally feel I'm riding in a "compromise" position much of the time..less than ideal leg extension going up and not as low as best for going down...but pretty OK.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

They are basically crack for MTBers. Once you have one you won't want to go back to not using one. 

Weight-schmeight. Running light, skinny, tires and ultralight XC parts is half the problem when it comes to technical challenges - up or down hill. AFAIAC, give me 2.4 Ardents and a dropper post on all of my bikes, even my singlespeeds!

Anyway, I have found that the short Joplin fits in all of my small frames. The Reverb is a bit tougher to have work if you are in a tiny frame, but it is an easy thing to measure before you order one.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great report. Yeah..I'm WAY over the skinny bald tires that can't grip....Thanks !


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

They've improved a lot too over the years. I had a gravity dropper back when they first came out and then an original Joplin and had some issues with durability and seat wobble, but that's all been fixed at this point and the recent versions seem a lot more durable.

I've got a Joplin R now that has worked flawlessly for a year and have a Reverb Stealth coming in a few weeks. My husband has a couple of Reverbs and loves them.

I wouldn't worry about the weight - it's worth it.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

So. Frickin'. Worth it.

I'd put them on all my bikes in a heartbeat.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Stripes, do you know if that will go on a Specialized fsr type frame?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I got one for Christmas.... I still forget to use it sometimes, but I love it! Mine is a Gravity Dropper and has the 1" option (along with full drop); the 1" is great when you have super techy stuff that still requires some climbing.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

I have a Reverb. love it!


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Great feedback, everyone ! Jaclynj, do you have it in a small frame ? I'm looking at the Reverb 100 at 355mm. Is that what you have ?


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Great feedback, everyone ! Jaclynj, do you have it in a small frame ? I'm looking at the Reverb 100 at 355mm. Is that what you have ?


Yes, it's in my small Giant Reign X0. Sounds like the one that I've got (although I wasn't paying attention when I ordered it- I was too excited!). It's totally worth the $$ and weight.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

OK I've got a Reverb on order ! Thanks for the information everyone.


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

I use the Kind shock, cheap, reliable and 150mm drop. The remote is super sleak on the bar and easy to use. Definitely investment worth making if you don't mind the additional weight.


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey Julie, Can you let me know if the 355mm/100mm drop post worked fine on your small specialized? I've one on order, too, that I'm putting on a small Specialized Epic.


----------



## 2WheelinChipmunk (Nov 3, 2009)

Julie said:


> OK I've got a Reverb on order ! Thanks for the information everyone.


I have the Reverb 100/380mm on my small Yeti frame with no trouble. I used to have the 125/380mm but the 125 adjustment height was too high. I got the 100 as soon as it came out and its perfect!!! Seat droppers are definitely worth the additional weight :thumbsup:

You can get the Reverb with either a right or left handed remote. I like mine on the right but everyone's different....something to think about before you order!


----------



## Loraura (Apr 25, 2011)

*Reverb on Small Specialized Epic comp 29*

I just wanted to post an update. My 355/100mm post arrived and I installed it on my Small Specialized Epic with no trouble. I previously had 9 inces between the frame and the top of my saddle. I achieved that with the Reverb fully extended, but it is pretty much pushed down into the frame as far as it will go.

With the seat post inserted as far as I could, popping it up to full extention put the top of my saddle 9 inches above the frame.

If I needed MORE than 9 inches between frame and saddle, that would be no problem. There is plenty of seat post left to raise it if i needed to.

Routing the cable was a bit of an adventure, mostly becuase I didn't want to mess with shortening it and possibly having to bleed it. The post worked perfect out of the box, so I didn't want to mess with it.

Fully extended:










Fully compressed:


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey Laura thanks for posting that ! I missed your previous post. i ordered a Reverb over a week ago but my shop said they are having trouble getting them quickly so i still don't have it yet. My frame is an Ibis Mojo (small) so we'll see how it works out. The shop will cut the cable/bleed etc if necessary so i will likely have them trim it if it sticks out a lot and could get caught on things or rub my leg etc.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

*Update on Reverb*

I now have a couple of longer rides with the Reverb under my belt. Sometimes when I make a change on my bike, I love it immediately...for example when I changed out my older Fox Talus fork for the new FIT technology one. I'm quite light and could never get more than 3 to 3 1/2 inches travel out of the old fork and now I have true blue 5 inches. Sold on the first ride ! ! ! I'm pretty sure the Reverb is a keeper...but not in a "wow how did I ever manage without this" way. I am very comfortable getting quickly behind my (narrow) saddle on a downhill section...and in fact, still do that with the Reverb for short sections without a lot of tight turns. So far the best thing about it is being able to keep my seat high enough to have good leg extension most of the time because I know I can quickly lower the seat without stopping. Prior to the Reverb I generally ran the seat an inch or so lower for an "average" position. So I am liking it...but in a gradual kind of way.


----------

